# 2010 altima installed amp now car feels as if car takes of slower



## plada2315 (Jan 16, 2011)

alright guys i have a 2010 altima less than 12000 miles on it and i bought the 2.5 version and installed my own touch screen deck and recently got a 600w amp put in. i didnt add any subs just have the rear door speakers and the 6x9s running of the amp while the front door speakers are running of the deck my question is that is there a chance that the amp is draining the power from the car, as in is it to much for the stock battery/alternator and do you think putting in a bigger alternator will help?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

600 watts at 12v is 50 amps.
Uh...no, and, no...


----------



## plada2315 (Jan 16, 2011)

the whole reason for asking was because the car feels less powerful i know the figures and i know the alternators 110 and etc... the question was proposed to see if anyone had encountered this problem and see what possible solutions there could be to it........maybe that will help you understand what im saying


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

plada2315 said:


> alright guys i have a 2010 altima less than 12000 miles on it and i bought the 2.5 version and installed my own touch screen deck and recently got a 600w amp put in. i didnt add any subs just have the rear door speakers and the 6x9s running of the amp while the front door speakers are running of the deck my question is that is there a chance that the amp is draining the power from the car, as in is it to much for the stock battery/alternator and do you think putting in a bigger alternator will help?


If you think the amp is pulling down the voltage at the battery, turn the amp off and then on several times to see if there's a difference in engine performance while driving the car.

Check the voltage at the battery while the engine is idling with the headlights on and the amp off; the voltage should be around 13.5 - 14.5 volts; when turning the amp on, if the voltage drops to 12v or less, this shows that either the alternator is unable to overcome the heavy draw or there may be a problem with the amp.


----------



## plada2315 (Jan 16, 2011)

rogoman said:


> If you think the amp is pulling down the voltage at the battery, turn the amp off and then on several times to see if there's a difference in engine performance while driving the car.
> 
> Check the voltage at the battery while the engine is idling with the headlights on and the amp off; the voltage should be around 13.5 - 14.5 volts; when turning the amp on, if the voltage drops to 12v or less, this shows that either the alternator is unable to overcome the heavy draw or there may be a problem with the amp.


thanks for the help i appreciate it


----------

